# Application states "Collected" when it hasn't



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have an SMS sent to collect my PR outcome after "5 working days" on 20 Nov 2014.
On 10 December, my application status online went from Code 104 to 106 (Already collected).
I quickly called the branch (Paarl), which agreed that although systems states that it has been already collected, there is nothing in the register books that anyone has collected my outcome.

I was then told it was because of system change, that the Code is changed in Paarl and no more at the branch, and a whole bunch of other stuff which does not make sense to me, or I do not understand how this can happen.

I was now told to wait for another 15 working days, and to call back.

Is there anything else I could do ? Legalman? 

p/s - Not to mention the fact that my application is applied via my child (although before the new ruling), so I really hope it is not a rejected outcome.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have the same issue with my wife's application. On Monday it went from status 104 straight to 106 collected.

We applied in CPT office.

No luck calling them. Any advise?


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Smokey_sa said:


> Hi,
> I have the same issue with my wife's application. On Monday it went from status 104 straight to 106 collected.
> 
> We applied in CPT office.
> ...


I did call Paarl branch, and was told to wait another 15 working days and to call back.
Let me know too if you hear of anything?


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Smokey_sa said:


> Hi,
> I have the same issue with my wife's application. On Monday it went from status 104 straight to 106 collected.
> 
> We applied in CPT office.
> ...



Smokey, what are you doing with the application? Can you share on what you have to do?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You have to contact them either on the phone or by going into the building physically. Find out what the situation/status is regardless of the message you have received. Then act accordingly or according to what they say.


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> You have to contact them either on the phone or by going into the building physically. Find out what the situation/status is regardless of the message you have received. Then act accordingly or according to what they say.


Hi Legalman.
I did call Paarl office, and was told to call again after 15 working days.
They told me it's a new process that updates the status wrongly, so want to confirm with Smokey if the same explanation was given. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rainbow84 said:


> Hi Legalman.
> I did call Paarl office, and was told to call again after 15 working days.
> They told me it's a new process that updates the status wrongly, so want to confirm with Smokey if the same explanation was given. :fingerscrossed:


Then call again after 15 days. If you are in the neighbourhood, go in - at Paarl the collection queue is quite quick.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

After trying to call them without any success, I went there today. 
I got my wife''s and my PR.

So I can now apply for an ID, which I will do next week.

All the best to all that are still waiting. 

We applied for our PR 15 April and 22 APril.

Have a merry Xmas.


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Smokey_sa said:


> After trying to call them without any success, I went there today.
> I got my wife''s and my PR.
> 
> So I can now apply for an ID, which I will do next week.
> ...


Smokey, does the system still say Collected before you collect it? 
Im thinking if I should just pop in, we live quite far away from the office.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

rainbow84 said:


> Smokey, does the system still say Collected before you collect it?
> Im thinking if I should just pop in, we live quite far away from the office.


The status on my wife's application was 106 collected and mine was 104 processing as we picked it up.

So maybe yours is there too.


----------

